# people



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

hey does any body know how to get the rear tail light off a maxima? some dick ran it to mine and broke the thing on the coner!:bs: i came out a was like  so if anybody coule help me


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

you have to remove the carpeting in the trunk around the rear, and remove the screws. Then, you have to take a heat gun or hair dryer, and heat up the tar adhesive that holds the tail light on. Then you can just pry it off... but it's messy!


----------

